# An Irishman....



## Irish Sancho (Mar 13, 2006)

An Irishman walks past a bar....


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Thats nealy as bad as a blonde walks in to a bar and says OUCH


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you hear about the dyslexic that walked into a Bra?


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Nice one Kell :lol:


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Or the dyslexic devil worshiper he sold his soul to Santa :roll:


----------

